# Ranges in Florida?



## Archer N FL (May 5, 2010)

hey yall.. i Just moved here to the Orlando area from Cali and i cant seem to find any places to shoot.. any help would be great thanks! 

Tom


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Archer N FL (May 5, 2010)

Thank you.. i look forward to back into the grove out here and get things going!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!  I am sure someone on here can tell ya where the ranges are.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Tom. Have fun here.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

Check out the following for information:
www.floridaarchery.org

Ranges close:
Pro Flight Archers - 4325 West Ponkan Rd, Apopka FL (352-223-6678)
Ridge Archers (ridgearchers.com) Lakeland FL
Melbourne (brevardarchers.com)
Flat Island Archery Club (Leesburg Fl, 352-365-1744)

The Rinehart 100 is in Tampa on May 15, 16 get signed up and come on over.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------

